# Like it, love it, hate it, never watched it--TV shows



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2007)

House, M.D.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2007)

not seen it

girls of the playboy mansion


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 12, 2007)

like it

24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2007)

Love it!!!!

Criminal Minds


----------



## hs769 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not seen it..

Heroes


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 13, 2007)

seen it...

Prison Break!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2007)

not seen it

CSI Miami


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 15, 2007)

like it

Jericho


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

dont like it

Psyche?


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 15, 2007)

never seen it

Bones.....


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

not seen it

Home &amp; Away


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 16, 2007)

never seen it

wedding bells?


----------



## lollipop (Mar 16, 2007)

never seen it

What about Brian?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

not seen it

Hollyoaks


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 16, 2007)

never seen it

full house?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 17, 2007)

not seen it

Desperate housewives


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 17, 2007)

Not seen it

Lost


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 18, 2007)

hate it (well more of a dislike)

What Not To Wear?


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 18, 2007)

Love it!

Xena : Warrior Princess


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2007)

not seen it

Eastenders


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 19, 2007)

never seen it

Family Matters?


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 19, 2007)

never seen it.

The O.C. ?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2007)

like it

One tree hill


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 21, 2007)

Never watched it...

Most Haunted


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 22, 2007)

dont like it...

Step by Step?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 23, 2007)

not heard of it

saved by the bell


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 24, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!

Sex and the city?


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 26, 2007)

Never seen it

Crocodile Hunter


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 26, 2007)

not seen it

Ugly betty?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 26, 2007)

LOVE IT!!

Montel?


----------



## lollipop (Mar 26, 2007)

never seen it

Blossom?


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 27, 2007)

not seen it

Veronica Mars


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 27, 2007)

seen it

7th heaven?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

Liked it

Forever Knight


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

Never seen it

Six Feet Under ?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Liked It

The Jeffersons


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

never seen it

Friends ?


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

hate it

Seinfeld?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Never watched it

Mutant X


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 8, 2007)

hate it

seaquest dsv?


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 12, 2007)

never heard of it

Friday night lights?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

Never Watched it

Millennium


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Never Watched It

Heroes


----------



## lollipop (Apr 19, 2007)

never watched it

Frasier?


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 19, 2007)

not seen it

ER


----------



## lollipop (Apr 19, 2007)

like it

Angel


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

like it

Daria?


----------



## lollipop (Apr 19, 2007)

never watched it

Bones?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Like it

Supernatural


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Love It:

The Office


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never Watched It

Run's House


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

like it

Ugly Betty


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never Watched It

The Black Donnelleys


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

never watched it

lost


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Like It

3 and a Half Men


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2007)

Never watched it.

Days of our lives.


----------



## sassychix (May 16, 2007)

Love hate (cant decide!)

Pepper Dennis


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

Never watched it.

America's Next Top Model.


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Don't watch it

Bloodline


----------



## rodenbach (May 28, 2007)

Never watched it.

South Park


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

hate it

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Shelley (May 29, 2007)

Love it

Oprah


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2007)

meh.. dont love it, dont hate it

whose line is it anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dcole710 (May 31, 2007)

hate it

So you think you can dance


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Jun 1, 2007)

hate it

American Idol


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 1, 2007)

never watched it.

Top Chef?


----------



## Shelley (Jun 1, 2007)

Never watched it.

Dr. Phil


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hate it!

The Bachelor.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 2, 2007)

eww hate it

Wife Swap


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 2, 2007)

Never watched it.

24


----------



## Shelley (Jun 2, 2007)

Never watched it.

What not to wear


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 5, 2007)

love it, love it, love it!

10 years younger


----------



## Shelley (Jun 5, 2007)

Like it

Martha Stewart


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

Hate it.

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 6, 2007)

never saw it

Sunset Tan


----------



## Shelley (Jun 6, 2007)

Never watched it.

7th Heaven


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 7, 2007)

Never saw it.

Bravo TV Work Out.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 7, 2007)

Never watched it

American Idol


----------



## Lanna (Jun 8, 2007)

like it

Wife Swap


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 8, 2007)

Never watched it.

Extreme Makeover.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 9, 2007)

Like it.

Law &amp; Order


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 11, 2007)

Never watched it.

Who's wedding is it anyway?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2007)

Never watched it

Gilmore Girls?


----------



## Shelley (Jun 15, 2007)

Like it.

Tyra Banks Show


----------



## Lanna (Jun 17, 2007)

hate it

Regis &amp; Kelly


----------



## Shelley (Jun 17, 2007)

Hate it.

Miami Ink


----------



## ivette (Jun 17, 2007)

not seen it

Crossing Jordan


----------



## Shelley (Jun 17, 2007)

Like it

Maui Fever


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

never watched it..

Captain Planet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if anyone still remembers this..


----------



## nehcterg (Jun 29, 2007)

Love It

Still Standing


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

Like it

Bridezillas


----------



## Shelley (Jul 2, 2007)

Like it.

Little People, Big World.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Like it

House MD


----------



## Shelley (Jul 6, 2007)

Like it.

America's Next Top Model


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 8, 2007)

Love it!!

Canada's Next Top Model


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

Love it.

America's Most Wanted


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Love it!

COPS


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 9, 2007)

love it

kyle xy

hate it

american idol

like it

little people, big world


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2007)

Never seen it.

House


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2007)

Like it.

Wife Swap


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

never seen it

britain got talent


----------



## aney (Jul 14, 2007)

Never seen it!

House MD


----------



## Icepalace (Jul 15, 2007)

Never saw it.

CSI


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

Never seen it.

American Idol


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 15, 2007)

like it

cold case


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Like it.

Ellen DeGeneres Show


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

never seen it...

The Jeffersons!


----------



## Caz (Jul 31, 2007)

love it

family guy


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 31, 2007)

Never seen it...LOST

Hate it...Grey's Anatomy

Like it...Hell's Kitchen

Love it...Law and Order SUV


----------



## Shelley (Sep 9, 2007)

America's Most Wanted


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

ok

kitchen crimnals


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

never saw it

Dr. G Medical Examiner


----------



## marshall1704 (Oct 21, 2007)

not seen it.

Flip this house


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

hate it.

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 21, 2007)

too scared to watch it lol but itÂ´s good!

tila tequila a shot at love


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

Never watched it, but I should!

The Singing Bee


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 31, 2007)

Never saw it

Trading Spaces


----------



## newyorlatin (Nov 6, 2007)

Like it

Psych


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 6, 2007)

never saw it

most haunted


----------



## aney (Nov 22, 2007)

never saw it

dead like me


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

never watched it

heroes


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 26, 2007)

ok

extreme makeover


----------



## Mirr. (Dec 2, 2007)

Hate it

Medical Investigation


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 6, 2007)

never saw it

food doctor inside out


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

never watched it

Girls Next Door


----------



## aney (Dec 9, 2007)

never watched it

OZ


----------



## Sab_M (Dec 10, 2007)

Never watched it

Scrubs


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 10, 2007)

ok

the pretender


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 10, 2007)

Never watched it

BBC's Robin Hood


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 10, 2007)

never watch it

strictly come dancing


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 10, 2007)

never watch it

Dancing with the stars


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 10, 2007)

love it

dirty dancing


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 10, 2007)

never watch it

Dr.who


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 10, 2007)

hate it

james martin sweet


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 10, 2007)

never watch it

I Love Lucy


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 11, 2007)

never watch it

panorama


----------



## Shelley (Dec 17, 2007)

Never watched it.

The Hills.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 18, 2007)

Hate it.

Firefly


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Never heard of it

The office


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2008)

hate it

Prison break


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2008)

never seen it

The Hills


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

like it

NCIS

(to let everyone know I did not go through the 8 pages so I don't know what TV shows were already posted)


----------



## krazykid90 (Mar 14, 2008)

Never seen it...

M*A*S*H

(I haven't looked through all the pages either)


----------



## aney (Apr 6, 2008)

love it

six feet under


----------



## Karren (Apr 6, 2008)

Never watched it - Journeyman


----------



## bCreative (Apr 8, 2008)

Never watched it

Monk


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2008)

Love love love Monk!!! Torchwood (bbc and bbc america)


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2008)

consider yourself among the lucky!

Krazykid90 you're too young. i'm surprised you haven't even seen a rerun.

Monk and Psych are my two favorite shows at the moment. My never watched it list is enormous!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Torchwood...like it!

Top Gear


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

Love it!

Girlicious


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate it!

Dog The Bounty Hunter...


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

like it..........

hollyoaks


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

Love it!

Most Haunted...


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 1, 2008)

Never saw it

Don't Forget the Lyrics


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 3, 2008)

Never watched it...

Big Brother...


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 4, 2008)

Never watched it....

Entourage....


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't like it

Reno911?


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 5, 2008)

Never watched it.

Project Runway...


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

Love it

Family Guy


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 12, 2008)

Love it

Law and Order


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Hate it.

CSI Miami


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't like it.

Shear Genius?


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 16, 2008)

Never watched it.

Beauty &amp; The Geek?


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 21, 2008)

didnt like it

Prison Break


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it!

Ugly Betty.


----------



## aney (Sep 10, 2008)

Love it!

Supernatural


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 22, 2008)

Never watched it. I want to though.

The Office


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2008)

never watched it

survivor


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 5, 2008)

Never watched it.

Miami Ink.


----------



## CDazz (Mar 20, 2009)

Never watched it.

psyche


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

never watched it

the price is right


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 19, 2013)

Love/hate it!

Whodunnit?


----------



## EmEm1201 (Sep 19, 2013)

Never watched it..

Duck Dynasty?


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Like it Doctor who


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hate it (sorry!!)

Nashville


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 15, 2014)

Never seen it. Survive that.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Never watched it

Naked and Afraid


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 18, 2014)

Hate it, seen the ads but haven't seen the actual program. Come dine with me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 19, 2014)

Never heard of it!

Chopped.


----------



## Lana S-t (Jun 20, 2014)

Never heard of it..

Laguna Beach.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

Never liked it - The vampire diaries (sorry!)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

hate it - baby Daddy


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

Never watched it.

Ghost Whisperer?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 25, 2014)

never watched it.

Sanjay and Craig. :lol:


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 25, 2014)

Never watched it.
House of cards?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2014)

Love it

Once upon a Time


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 25, 2014)

Hate it s: 

Hachiko?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

Never watched it

Supernatural


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 27, 2014)

never watched it...

cops?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2014)

Its a great show

like it

Orange is The New Black


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 30, 2014)

never seen it, but ive heard its really good.

amazing world of gumball


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

never watched it

Boy Meets World


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 1, 2014)

never watched it.

spongebob?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

like it

Smallville


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 2, 2014)

never watched it.

first 48


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2014)

like it

Skins


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 3, 2014)

never watched it.

wwe?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 8, 2014)

Never watched it.

The Listener


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 10, 2014)

never watched it.

wiggles?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2014)

hate it

Game of Thrones


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 14, 2014)

never seen it.

amazing world of gumball?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2014)

never watched it

Sailor Moon


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 18, 2014)

never watched it... but have heard of it.

apple seed?

edit: whoops, wrong thread for this post, sorry :/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

never watched it

Degrassi: The Next Generation


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 21, 2014)

never seen it.

fat and furious, (its a car show) B)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2014)

never seen it

House


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 22, 2014)

never seen it.

MKR


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

never seen it

Captain Planet


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 25, 2014)

never seen it.

resurrection?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2014)

never watched it

Scandal


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 1, 2014)

never watched it.

uncle grandpa.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

never watched it

Downton Abbey


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 1, 2014)

Never watched it

family guy


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

love it

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 1, 2014)

Never seen it, but I've heard it's good.

The Strain


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> Never seen it, but I've heard it's good.
> 
> The Strain


Its definitely a good show, I will be sad to see it go.

Never watched it.

Breaking Bad


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 2, 2014)

Never watched it. But, want to start.

Night Court (my fave...what does the next poster think. That is the question?)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Never watched it. But, want to start.
> 
> Night Court (my fave...what does the next poster think. That is the question?)


You should definitely start! Its definitely a binge watch type of show.

Never saw it.

Dexter


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 2, 2014)

Only one episode a few years ago... 

Three's Company


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 2, 2014)

Love it! (John Ritter was great on there as Jack)

General Hospital


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2014)

never watched it

American Horror Story


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 3, 2014)

Never watched it.

Taxi


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 3, 2014)

Liked it.

Orphan Black


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

Never watched it.

Doctor Who?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

never watched it

Sherlock


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

Like it.

Full House?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Love it

Saved By The Bell


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

Like it.

Top Gear (UK version)?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

never watched it

Arrow


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 8, 2014)

never watched it...

auction hunters.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

never watched it

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 24, 2014)

Never watched it.

No Ordinary Family


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2014)

never watched it

Scandal


----------

